# Tripod for landscape photography. The main point to concern.



## Superka (Oct 28, 2016)

https://youtu.be/poG__6af9ok


----------



## rahuljindal (Nov 4, 2016)

The importance is tripod is undoubtedly vital as it helps you get sharp pictures when you have to (or want to) shoot at slow shutter speeds, and provides a handy perch for composing landscapes or portraits.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 29, 2016)

But isn't it rather cumbersome and shackling to have to carry a tripod around as opposed to just a camera?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

ethanz said:


> But isn't it rather cumbersome and shackling to have to carry a tripod around as opposed to just a camera?



Yes, at blue hour I'll be shackled by my TS-E 24mm lens at 1/30 s and ISO 102400, instead of using that cumbersome tripod for 30 s at ISO 100.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2016)

ethanz said:


> But isn't it rather cumbersome and shackling to have to carry a tripod around as opposed to just a camera?



There are some very easy to carry 3 and 4 section carbon fibre tripods out there.... and don't forget monopods! Not as good as a tripod, but better than hand held and can double as a hiking pole.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 29, 2016)

Ok Neuro sure its great to have one at night, do you use one during the day too? 

And does the TSA allow a tripod on carry on?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

ethanz said:


> Ok Neuro sure its great to have one at night, do you use one during the day too?
> And does the TSA allow a tripod on carry on?



Yes, I often shoot architecture when traveling, and in the daytime I use a 10-stop ND to blur out people, capture cloud motion, etc. 

I've traveled frequently with my RRS TQC-14 in carry on luggage.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 29, 2016)

FWIW, my own experiences with TSA and tripods has been OK. BUT, you never know. I've traveled with a tripod in my packed bag (TVC-34) and also in carry on (TQC-14). I usually don't use a tripod while walking around but there are times it seems essential. If I don't really plan to use one, I will still bring a table tripod in my camera bag because invariably, there will be a use for it (water features, selfies with family, night exposures).


----------



## ethanz (Nov 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Neuro sure its great to have one at night, do you use one during the day too?
> ...



Do you have any pictures using the ND to blur out people or clouds Neuro? I looked on your flickr and didn't see any that looked like that from daytime.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

A busy area of downtown Boston, the reflecting glass is side of the Hancock Tower, the tallest building in New England, dwarfing the Trinity Church across the street. Shots are with the 5DII + TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, +10 shift. 

The first shot is a 1/6 s exposure, the second is a 30 s exposure during which several pedestrians walked through the scene, along with cars passing between the buildings. Thanks to the long exposure, they're not visible. 

Like my B+W 77mm 10-stop ND, the 82mm Schneider 10-stop filter does warm up the color temperature a bit - I didn't correct in post because in this case (dull gray, overcast day), I think it's beneficial. 












Here's one on Flickr that's a 30 s shot (10-stop ND + CPL).


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 29, 2016)

I really like the 30s shot on Flicker. I have never tried that technique but it intrigues me. Maybe Santa will bring me a 10 stop ND filter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> I really like the 30s shot on Flicker. I have never tried that technique but it intrigues me. Maybe Santa will bring me a 10 stop ND filter.



Thanks! 
I guess it depends on which list you're on...


----------



## ethanz (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks Neuro, or John if I may. If I could get just one ND, would you recommend a 10 stop?

The shot from Lucerne is nice (I was there in May and it was overcast for me). It does mostly blur out the people, but the clouds almost look too heavily edited with them blurred like that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

ethanz said:


> Thanks Neuro, or John if I may. If I could get just one ND, would you recommend a 10 stop?
> 
> The shot from Lucerne is nice (I was there in May and it was overcast for me). It does mostly blur out the people, but the clouds almost look too heavily edited with them blurred like that.



Depends on your goal. For waterfalls, 10-stop may be too much and a 6-stop may be a better choice. For knocking down the ambient light for outdoor flash balancing to Xsync or to shoot a fast prime (f/1.2-1/4) wide open in sunlight, a 3-stop ND is a good choice. I have 3-stop and 10-stop, and find the 10-stop most useful, so much so that I have several sizes...77mm, 82mm, and 145mm. 

Below is a screengrab of a pair of shots of the Kapellbrücke in Luzern, 8 s (with a gull flying through lower right of the frame) vs. 30 s exposures which shows the difference in the cloud motion and the smoothness of the water.

Also below is a shot of the Basel Münster with the TS-E 17mm and the 145mm 10-stop ND. That was in mid-February and right at sunset, so the exposure was over 3 minutes (as you can see from the 100% crop of the clock face), and during that time there were several pedestrians and bicycles going by.


----------



## ray5 (Nov 29, 2016)

I almost always have my tripod when I go out with my gear. Though it adds weight and bit of time to setup but it allows me to spend sometime composing the shot. I mount my camera onto the tripod and leave it for a few minutes to compose my shot without the added weight of the gear. Since I love doing low light/night landscapes/cityscapes that is a must but I now do the same even on a bright sunny day for the same reason. Plus if I decide to use ND filters I will need it. I have the RRS TVC 34L and the BH 55 which is lighter than most but still quite heavy depending upon how long you carry it for. I have thought about buying a travel tripod but balk at the additional cost since I do this recreational only. I always have it as carry on when I fly. Does anyone have any experience if airlines give any hard time with carrying on the spikes?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

ray5 said:


> Does anyone have any experience if airlines give any hard time with carrying on the spikes?



I suspect that's one of those things that's at the discretion of the screener. You can carry on scissors with metal blades shorter than 4", so I expect the RRS foot spikes would be ok. I would not have them installed on the legs, because then your tripod may seem like a bundle of spears.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 29, 2016)

The issue of whether or not to carry a tripod is up to the photographer and is a separate issue (though most of us agree it is absolutely necessary in certain situations).

The original post has to do with accessory spikes for the feet. The necessity of this depends on your style of photography. For city scenes where you are on concrete or the like, rubber (non spiked) feet are of course far better. Since this is what I do a lot of, I have a Manfrotto carbon fiber with fixed rubber feet (no extendable spikes). For landscape on hard ground this works well too. If you do mostly or exclusively landscape and a lot of soft ground, then accessory spikes will make sense.

My work involves direct interaction with TSA and in my experience a stock tripod is fine in carry-on (even with screw out spikes, though I would keep them screwed in during screening). However looking at the accessory spikes on the video I am virtually certain they would not be allowed in carry-on. In checked luggage they are fine and ever since 9.11 I have always put my tripod in checked luggage anyway (and it has never been stolen after dozens of flights both within USA and to Europe).


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2016)

What about those tripod feet with both. The spike is there permanently, and you screw in/out the rubber to change the contact point from rubber to metal and back....


----------



## ray5 (Nov 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any experience if airlines give any hard time with carrying on the spikes?
> ...



Yes, not that that's the reason I don't have them but that would be my concern. Many times I don't have checked baggage. That's the concern. Once I was not allowed to take allen wrenches, I was forced to throw them! 
Would be VERY upset if I had to throw RRS spikes!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 29, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> What about those tripod feet with both. The spike is there permanently, and you screw in/out the rubber to change the contact point from rubber to metal and back....


If you watch the original video, he says those do not work in tall grass because the spikes are too short to reach the ground. In some terrain I am sure he is correct.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > What about those tripod feet with both. The spike is there permanently, and you screw in/out the rubber to change the contact point from rubber to metal and back....
> ...



Could be an issue with airport security, I suppose. As pointed out, the permanent spikes are usually pretty short (altough I'm sure they'd show up on X-ray). The RRS foot spikes are 3" / 76mm long.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > What about those tripod feet with both. The spike is there permanently, and you screw in/out the rubber to change the contact point from rubber to metal and back....
> ...


Good point! Those screw in/out rubber/spike combinations work on carpets, but not very well outside.

BTW, this works on sandy areas....

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/552329-REG/Manfrotto_165_165_On_Ground_Tripod_Spreader.html


----------



## ethanz (Nov 30, 2016)

Those RRS tripods look nice and very expensive. Do you have an address I can send the bill to?


----------



## Superka (Jan 16, 2017)

> Good point! Those screw in/out rubber/spike combinations work on carpets, but not very well outside.



Absolutely right! That's what I was saying!


----------



## NancyP (Jan 17, 2017)

TSA objecting to the usual small allen wrench? A pencil would be more dangerous.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 17, 2017)

Nancy,
Just took the words out of my mouth!
I got stopped in HongKong Airport security after X-raying my gear backpack. With 7DII/70-200mm_2.8II and various batteries, backup HDD, etc. The pulled me out and inspected my bag for allen-keys, paper clip (for getting out iPhone SIM card and a stamped hex wrench 2.5 inches). He had to check with his supervisor for an Ok for the allen keys!
Never in several years over 20 times passing through many airports did it cause raised flags.
It really depends on the security officer's mind set.
-r


----------



## sanj (Jan 17, 2017)

ethanz said:


> But isn't it rather cumbersome and shackling to have to carry a tripod around as opposed to just a camera?



Tell me you are joking. Tell me. Or tell me how long you have been doing photography.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2017)

With regards tripods on planes, I regularly travel into and out of the USA with a Manfrotto 055 CXPRO3 in my hand as my 'personal item', I have never once been questioned by TSA about it. Indeed no airport in the world has ever questioned it apart from one time when I was leaving Japan at Narita, they measured it for folded length and it was well within their max allowable so apologized for even asking.


----------



## krisbell (Jan 17, 2017)

sanj said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > But isn't it rather cumbersome and shackling to have to carry a tripod around as opposed to just a camera?
> ...



Sanj - Why would he be joking? What does the length of time he has been photographing have to do with anything?


----------



## krisbell (Jan 17, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Nancy,
> Just took the words out of my mouth!
> I got stopped in HongKong Airport security after X-raying my gear backpack. With 7DII/70-200mm_2.8II and various batteries, backup HDD, etc. The pulled me out and inspected my bag for allen-keys, paper clip (for getting out iPhone SIM card and a stamped hex wrench 2.5 inches). He had to check with his supervisor for an Ok for the allen keys!
> Never in several years over 20 times passing through many airports did it cause raised flags.
> ...



Yep I had the same thing happen to me last year transiting through Hong Kong. Two small allen keys taken off me because they were beyond the allowable length limit!!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2017)

ethanz said:


> But isn't it rather cumbersome and shackling to have to carry a tripod around as opposed to just a camera?


You are right, it is cumbersome and shackling. However, there are things that are a lot easier to do with a tripod and we all make a personal choice based on our desires. Most people will not carry tripods, and the fanatics will.... and get those special shots.... Weight and awkwardness are the price to pay....

Monopods are an interesting middle ground, and depending on circumstances you can lean against things and prop up the camera to mitigate the lack of tripod, but sometimes only a good tripod will do.


----------



## Vern (Jan 17, 2017)

I strongly prefer to work from a tripod for landscape pics. I can then compose carefully and have the option of HDR and any shutter speed I prefer. Also is essential (for me, at least) when working with a TS lens. I recently traveled to Switzerland with a lot of kit, including tripod with gimbal head and had no issues with TSA - never had any on domestic trips either. I did have to go through extra screening at one checkpoint, but I think that was just luck of the draw. 

A tripod might free you from preconceptions about how patient you can be in composing the best shot.

pic is of yours truly a top a rock to capture the second image. hard to do this panorama handheld - for me, anyway.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 17, 2017)

I've had TSA take small tools and at other times have had no problem. If you are concerned, I just ordered (and have not yet used) a Platypod Pro Max. This looks like it is basically a flat metal plate upon which one mounts a ballhead or gimbal. It does have little screw feet so I don't know if that would pass muster but it certainly is small and could easily slip into a travel bag. Not exactly a tripod but it seems to be a device I could put on a table or a rock or the ground and then use for stability like I'd use a tripod. Anyone else seen or used this?


----------



## LDS (Jan 23, 2017)

Vern said:


> I strongly prefer to work from a tripod for landscape pics. I can then compose carefully and have the option of HDR and any shutter speed I prefer. Also is essential (for me, at least) when working with a TS lens.



A good tripod (and head) is also an excellent sharpening tool, regardless of the shutter speed.


----------



## AJ (Jan 23, 2017)

IS and clean medium-ISO have reduced the need for tripods, but have certainly not eliminated the need.

Here's a post that may amuse you
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/digital-killed-my-tripod.htm


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 23, 2017)

Among Canon cameras, my 1Dx2 is probably the best at high ISO, but since I moved to it I use a tripod more than ever. There are several reasons why for almost every landscape shot, I now use a tripod.

[list type=decimal]
[*]For the best DR, I need ISO 100, which means a longer exposure
[*]ISO 100 is also much cleaner, especially when printing very large
[*]It forces me to take my time and examine the composition, which leads to better photos
[*]Most of my shots use TS, which is much easier to manage when on a tripod
[/list]

I currently use a Gitzo Explorer Arm type tripod with an Arca-Swiss D4 geared head.

Pretty much every landscape shot in my recent feed - https://www.flickr.com/photos/calevphoto is with a tripod. The only ones not with a tripod are the macros and wildlife. Yes, perhaps I am a bit contrarian - I'll almost always use my 24-70/2.8 II with a tripod, but I always use my 200-400/1.4x handheld.


----------



## LDS (Jan 24, 2017)

AJ said:


> Here's a post that may amuse you
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/digital-killed-my-tripod.htm



It's no surprise the examples were took mostly with UWAs, which forgive more with slow shutter speed (and may be light enough). Also "If the light is marginal, shoot several frames and pick the sharp one later." - I may prefer to ensure *I have* a sharp one, not hope to have gotten one later (chimping may not help), especially when I may not have a second chance 

Yet, not all lenses have IS. Nor you can always shoot wide open (again, UWA helps to get enough DOF at larger apertures...)

There's also the fatigue issue. After a long shooting day, maybe with heavy lenses, my arms and hands can be far less steady than I'd wish. You may also want to put the camera in a position which is not equivalent of standing. You may become far less "balanced" in some positions. Still, IMHO, no vibrations is better than correcting them.

Sure, when I was using Kodachrome 25 I had to use a tripod more often than I wished - with digital I use it less, but I thinking is a relic of the past looks to be a bit too early... especially since carbon tripods are quite handy to carry along.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2017)

As the sun goes down, exposure times go up. Without a tripod you miss half of the day.

I have a nice heavy studio tripod that weighs a ton and is solid as a rock. It is insanely impractical for landscape photography as it is so hard to carry..... A lightweight carbon fibre tripod that folds up to a compact size and fits onto (or even into) your pack will actually get used for it's intended purpose. Mine even comes along on canoe trips and without I would have missed a lot of images...


----------



## markhbfindlay (Jan 24, 2017)

I have been doing landscape photography for a long time and usually don't use a tripod. Unlike many photographers I'm really not keen on blurring out waves and water motion. To me the shape of the waves, the sparkle of spray, the foam and bubbles of surf are all part of what I like to see. I see too many photographs with unrealistic misty water, which remind me of science fiction book covers. However there are certainly times when a tripod is essential. If you have a car and aren't carrying your equipment far there's no reason not to carry one. As Neuro says, for the blue hour you really need a tripod; also astro photography. And if of course you want long exposures you have no choice. Oh and panoramas. A tripod is essential for taking the sequence of images so you can merge them later.

Spikes? Well they aren't often useful. They ruin our floors and annoy airport security.


----------

